# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Что смешного в этой фамилии?

## sperk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUQFq6ttYw4 
Спасибо

----------


## it-ogo

Дерунчик. 
Суффикс -чик - игриво-уменьшительный. А само слово "дерун" - это такая еда, что-то вроде жареной котлеты из натёртой сырой картошки, считается белорусским национальным блюдом. Кроме того, в голову приходят параллели со словом "драться", т.е. дерунчик - это что-то маленькое и драчливое. Еще есть слово "драть", одно из значений которого "to have a sex" (драть кого-либо). В целом впечатление комическое.

----------


## Wowik

> вроде жареной котлеты

   ::  оладьи это!
Исходное главное значение слова
ДРАТЬ - раздирать на части, рвать; сдирать, отдирать, ...
Отсюда и "драть лыко", и "драники" ("дерунчики") - оладьи из тертого картофеля.

----------


## Zaya

Угу, картофельные оладьи.  

> У білорусів та росіян цю страву називають «дранікі» та «драники» відповідно. У Білорусі _дранікі_ вважаються однією з національних страв. На відміну від України, у Білорусі _дранікі_ часто готують з прошарком м’яса.

 Не знала, что они и с мясной прослойкой бывают.

----------


## Wowik

Эх! Сгину я тут в Москве! Хочу драников!
Пора к тетке в Минск!

----------


## it-ogo

> Originally Posted by it-ogo  вроде жареной котлеты     оладьи это!

 Ой, да таки шо вы мне тут рассказываете!  
Разница между продуктом типа "котлета" и продуктом типа "оладья" заключается в уровне фрагментированности основной несущей субстанции.  ::   У оладьев оная фрагментированность особо мелкая (мука). У котлетов же - крупнее (фарш или тертые овощи). Таки котлеты!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Таки котлеты!

 На это я пойти не могу!
Котлета — блюдо в виде лепешки из фарша! По дефолту — из мясного! http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0% ... 1%82%D0%B0
А из картофеля фарш бывает   ::  ?
Оладьи — жареные лепёшки из теста. 
И то, и то блюдо — лепешки. Вот, что вас сбивает с панталыку.
Но одно из фарша, а другое из теста! В драниках именно тесто! И его все так и называют. 
Фарш - Всякая мелко изрубленная начинка для кушаний.
Тесто - Густая масса из муки, замешенной на воде, молоке или иной жидкости. 
Если достаточно много муки, то это тесто. 
Картофельные котлеты - совсем другое блюдо!
Да и картофельные зразы - тоже не то.

----------

